# CSS Marcato bug?



## MilesAbbott (May 24, 2020)

I've come across what I believe is a bug in CSS, but maybe it's just something with a simple fix that I'm not understanding. 

I wrote a violin part that uses the marcato patch for certain long notes in what is otherwise mostly normal shorts. When I initially wrote the part, it seemed to work fine. I went back to it today and have discovered that the notes aren't sustained; they're essentially the marcato patch with only the spiccato overlay and no actual marcato. 

So that's weird, but then I copy the same part onto another 1st violin patch and I have marcato, but it's very weak sounding. Low volume, even when I max out the velocity. Fast forward maybe 30 minutes while I'm doing other stuff, and I go back and play the part and the low volume marcato parts are back to normal, but five minutes later they're weak again, and I have no idea why. 

Pretty frustrating. Anyone else experience this? Any ideas on what I might do? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ThomasNL (May 24, 2020)

You probably have to mess with cc1 i think.


----------



## danny998cc (May 24, 2020)

What are CC1 and CC11 doing? CC2 also gives more oomph with the vibrato.


----------



## MilesAbbott (May 24, 2020)

Well I don't use CC1 for articulations, so I don't think it's that. I did mess with it and put it back to 100% since it was being used for a sustain section, but that did nothing.

I do seem to have found a fix, though. I wait until the marcato keyswitch hits, then stop the track (in Cubase). After that I just play some notes on my keyboard and that seems to switch it back to normal. Still no idea what might be happening, but at least I can fix it when it does happen.


----------



## brek (May 24, 2020)

CC1 controls the dynamic value of the sustain, so try turning that up.


----------



## danny998cc (May 25, 2020)

MilesAbbott said:


> Well I don't use CC1 for articulations, so I don't think it's that. I did mess with it and put it back to 100% since it was being used for a sustain section, but that did nothing.
> 
> I do seem to have found a fix, though. I wait until the marcato keyswitch hits, then stop the track (in Cubase). After that I just play some notes on my keyboard and that seems to switch it back to normal. Still no idea what might be happening, but at least I can fix it when it does happen.


Interesting. Can’t say I’ve experienced that issue as yet. Had one the other day where it went into demo mode and I had to completely reinstall via support. Alex is a decent guy, I’m sure he’ll point you in the right direction for this weirdness.


----------

